# SOS batterie G3 Lombard



## CyberPetrolette (16 Octobre 2004)

Salut !

Je lance un petit SOS, utilisateur MAC Heureux, je pense que la batterie de mon Powerbook G3 333 vient de lacher. C'est plus vraiment un problème puisque cette machine n'est plus nomade maintenant. MAIS, je dois réinstaller le système avec le  CD d'origine (Mac OS 8.6fr), mais le CD refuse de démarrer (alors que d'autres CD boot sans pbs).

D'ou ma question : une batterie doit-elle etre présente et en bon fonctionnement pour réinstaller un système a partir d'un CD sur un Powerbook ?
Si oui... il y a t'il une astuce si on n'a justement plus de batterie en bon etat (je ne pense pas invertir dans une batterie neuve...)

MERCI d'avance pour votre aide.

Chris.


----------



## Le_iPodeur (16 Octobre 2004)

Je crois pas que ça soit un problème
J'ai justement réinstallé Mac OS X Panther, il était sur secteur et j'ai enlevé la batterie pour voir un truc pendant l'install et il n'a pas eu de problème particulier, a part pour l'affichage
voir ici : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=77263
Mais bon, sur OS 9 ya pas de problème : il était livré avec je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de tester 8.6 sur cette machine mais je ne vois aucune raison valable pour que le système ne veuille pas s'installer


----------



## CyberPetrolette (16 Octobre 2004)

Salut !

Merci pour l'info. Effectivement ca me parait bizzare de ne pouvoir reinstaller un systeme sans batterie, mais j'ai détecté un autre problème, mon horloge ne garde pas le reglage ! c'est donc peut etre un problème de sauvegarde des infos, donc d'un accu ou pile dans le Powerbook !??

Si qqun as déja eu ce type de problème... et me confirmer qu'il y a bien une pile de bakcup, je pourrais démonter et changer.

Merci pour ton aide.

Chris.


----------



## Le_iPodeur (17 Octobre 2004)

Si ton Mac ne garde pas l'heure et la date, c'est que la pile interne est épuisée
Normalement cela ne pose pas de problème, celle de mon vieux imac l'est aussi, le seul truc c'est que si je le débranche, il perd la dete et l'heure -> il va en général en 1904 !
Donc je ne le débranche jamais
Essaye de voir si la résolution de l'écran, le niveau du son ou un autre réglage est perdu lors de l'extinction du mac.
Tentes aussi de reset le PRAM : dès que tu appuies sur le bouton de démarrage du mac, appuie sur ? + Alt + P +R   jusqu'a ce que tu entendes 3 fois le bruit du démarrage du mac
ensuite, il devrait avoir perdu des réglages comme le résolution, le volume sonore et le système de boot par défaut

Sinon, on trouve les piles de sauvegarde dans tout bon magasin d'informatique, on peut les démonter assez facilement mais je ne sais pas exactement où se trouve celle dans ton portable.

Tu la démontes et tu l'ammènes, ou tu notes la référence et tu en achètes une autre (normal quoi !   )

Le reset PRAM devvrai quand même faire de l'effet


----------



## CyberPetrolette (17 Octobre 2004)

Merci pour toutes ces infos.

Après avoir lu ton mail, j'ai regardé sur le net et trouvé la doc SAV du Powerbok G3 (Cool !). C'est effectivement simple d'acceder à la pile, il suffit de retirer le clavier, il y a 2 petite "pin" a glisser et la vis de blocage qui se trouve entre les connecteurs SCSI et autres.

J'ai trouvé la pile sans pb, je vais rapidement la changer.

Je vais tenter le reset de la PRAM et je te tiens au courant de les aventures "Powerbook".

Merci encore.

Chris


----------



## Le_iPodeur (17 Octobre 2004)

Bon oké, je vais quand même regarder si je trouve quelque chose d'intéréssant  

Ah oui, je viens de me rendre compte que le système de message n'accepte pas la touche pomme
Donc pour resetter la PRAM c'est 
*Pomme + Alt + P + R*
Et pas ?


----------



## CyberPetrolette (20 Octobre 2004)

Salut Ipodeur.

Ca refonctionne tout nickel ! LE problème etait bien la batterie interne.
Dès que j'ai changé la batterie, tout est rentré dans l'ordre, j'ai pu booter du CD d'origine et Hop un Powerbook tout neuf !

Merci encore pour les tuyaux.

Chris


----------



## Le_iPodeur (20 Octobre 2004)

Ben c'est normal l'entraine entre MacUsers 

Bon, donc tu as réinstallé Mac OS 8.6
Je te conseille (ne serait ce  que par souci de compatibilité) d'installer Mac OS 9.2.2 .
Encore mieux, Jaguar qui est supporté nativement (pas de problème, aucun souci, réactif) ou même Panhter qu'on peut insataller par XPost Facto en modifiant un réglage (tu sais où me trouver) qui est presque plus réactif.
Le mien a 192 Mo de RAM et cela suffit pour l'utilisation de iChat (en audio) Safari, Mail ansi que Photoshop elements et Office v.X étudiant.
Bon ben encore un problème réglé par Le_iPodeur (ah bon ? j'en fais un peu trop ?   )


----------

